# Classic steam wand upgrade



## Godsbrother (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi

I want to upgrade the wand on my classic with the rancilio one. Does the v3 ball joint one fit and if so anyone know where I can get one?

Can't seem to find anyone with them instock...


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

No the ball joint one wont fit see - http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/419/rancilio-frothing-arm-2008-version-fits-gaggia-classic

this is the one you will need - beware, takes a bit of work to get it to fit

HappyDonkey also do/did it but did cost more


----------



## crowlies (Sep 16, 2011)

Just got one from my espresso, 20 quid delivered, arrived in 3 days - fitted this morning, took bout 10 mins. I removed the whole pipe assembly to do it. Only difficult part was having to bang the rancilio nut off over the lip of the pipe. Makes fantastic creamy milk - so glad i did this upgrade - why did i wait 8 years to do it???????

/Crowflies


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Yeah I done mine a few months ago and once you learn which is pretty quick it makes much nicer and smoother milk.

And easier to clean!


----------

